
Facebook's plans to sell user data revealed in email - known
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2018/11/29/facebooks-plans-sell-user-data-revealed-email/
======
craftyguy
Apparently it's not a new idea... this was posted to HN yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18556722](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18556722)

------
dddddaviddddd
"despite a promise never to do so" is a recurring Facebook theme.

------
mtnGoat
this case as whole is just gross. i dont think anyone will come out with
anything positive.

that said, whats wrong with facebook selling their users data, the users
agreed to it. don't want your data sold, stop handing it over to capitalists.
:x

~~~
beatgammit
I was with you until you got to the "capitalist" bit. If you don't want your
data to be sold, don't give it to anyone you can't trust.

I trust plenty of capitalists with my data, and Facebook isn't one of them.
Basically if I'm not paying for their service, I'm cannot trust them.

I feel quite comfortable with ProtonMail controlling my email, BitWarden
controlling my passwords, and Tarsnap controlling my backups because they all
have a monetary interest in _not_ selling my data because they're competing
with "free" products.

And communism is way worse in this regard. Just look at China if you want to
see how that plays out (and yes, I know they're not really communist anymore,
but my point stands).

~~~
cperciva
_I feel quite comfortable with ProtonMail controlling my email, BitWarden
controlling my passwords, and Tarsnap controlling my backups because they all
have a monetary interest in not selling my data because they 're competing
with "free" products._

You shouldn't trust Tarsnap simply because it has a financial interest in
protecting your data. You never know when someone will come along with more
money.

You should trust Tarsnap because it _is cryptographically incapable of
revealing your data_.

